# Happy New Year / Feliz Ano Novo!



## Monomotapa7

*Maybe it is inconvenient to make such post here, but where else would I find you if not in this place? 

So, dear friends, Best wishes and happy new year 2009 ! 

Be there for me again for the next 12 months as I will for you.*


----------



## Cecilio

*Foreros, Foreras, my friends:

I wish you all a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## Topsie

Happy New Year!!!
*
May 2009 bring you all health, happiness and a host of pleasant surprises!*


----------



## mirx

*I hope that all of you had a wonderful and enriching 2008, that all your goals were achieved and that you all enjoyed living one more year. I want to wish you, specially those of you who are away from families and friends* _(like certain forera), _*that you spend a nice and cozy new year's day. May all your hopes, longings and goals be renovated, and my rejuvenated spirits help you achieve them.*


*Les deseo a todos que hayan pasado un muy buen año 2008, ojalá que hayan alcanzado sus metas. Quiero desearles, y especialmente a aquellos que van a estar lejos de sus familias, que pasen un bonito Año Nuevo. Qué todas sus esperanzas, anhelos y metas sean renovados, y qué comiencen este 2009 con nuevas energías.*


*Feliz Año Nuevo*
*Happy New Year*


----------



## Priss

*A todos les deseo un excelente año 2009 *
*Pese a que el 2008 tuve que ausentarme bastante, este año que se viene "no se librarán der mí" muy facilmente . En realidad, es un placer coincidir con ustedes.*

*Un gran abrazo desde Ecuador *


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡Feliz Año Nuevo!_​ 
Espero que el 2009 marque el inicio de una era de felicidad en todos nuestros países y éste sea un adiós a la tristeza, enfermedades, problemas económicos y angustias.

Deseo que la vida sea una aventura maravillosa colmada de recompensas y bendiciones.

Un abrazote,
Tampi


----------



## danielfranco

Happy New Year!​
One less to go…
D


----------



## przemo84

There's 10 P.M. in Poland


----------



## Alma Shofner

Feliz año 2009 y los que le siguen a todos ustedes y sus familiares y amigos.
Que sus deseos y metas se realicen.
Que la felicidad sea el ingrediente principal en sus vidas.
Con cariño,

Alma Shofner


----------



## piraña utria

*Un gran abrazo para todos los que no alcancé a saludar por mensaje privado, y para todos los foreros en general.*

*Les deseo un 2009 lleno de alegría, paz y éxitos profesionales.*

*Nos vemos el año entrante entonces, muchachos...*


----------



## sokol

A happy New Year to all of you, from Vienna, Austria!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Casi a finales de este año descubrí WordReference y la verdad nunca me imaginé me fuera a gustar tanto. 

Imagino como si hubiera una fiesta en la que todos los foreros brindamos -¿se imaginan cómo sería eso? ¿unos pasados de copas, otros discutiendo sobre la etimología de cierta palabra, otros -como diríamos en México- echando pasión? 

Quiero desearles un muy próspero año nuevo a todos. 

¡Nos leemos el otro año!

Iván [Je Suis Snob].


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy New Year from Ontario!

Here's to all the foreros who became friends in 2008, and here's to all the other foreros I hope to meet in 2009!

wishing you all a healthy and happy 2009,
Chaska


----------



## ewie

Happy New Year to everyone on WordRef


----------



## alacant

A Very happy 2009, may all your dreams come true!

Fly as high as you can, or even higher!!!!!

alacant


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Une très bonne année à tous ceux que j'ai croisés sur les forums !_

_Happy New Year to all those I bumped into on the forums !_​_PZ _​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Yo también os deseo a todos un Feliz Año Nueve!


----------



## rivei

Happy New Year from China!

新年快乐 to everyone!


----------



## ajo fresco

Happy New Year from Orange County, California!


----------



## Fernita

*A todos mis amigos foreros y mods, y a los que día a día aportan su conocimiento, a todos todos, les deseo:*

*¡Un muy feliz Año Nuevo lleno de Amor y Paz!*​ 
*Con todo mi cariño,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

A todos os amigos do fórum, desejo um 2009 maravilhoso. Que suas principais aspirações se tornem realizade. 

Um grande abraço.

Maria Leopoldina


----------



## bb008

*Hola a todos*

*Bueno creo que llego algo tarde, pero no taaaannnto, aquí va mi estribillo de Feliz Año Nuevo:*

*Pa' los que veo a DIARIO*
*Pa' los que casi no VEO*
*Pa' los que me JODEN (leáse bromas, chistes, buenos comentarios, camaradería, etc.)*
*Pa' los que yo JODO (IDEM)*
*Pa' los que recuerdo y*
*Pa' los que de vaina me RECUERDAN*
*les deseo ¡FELIZ 2009!*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## Vanda

Como o ano está apenas começando, ainda é tempo: Feliz Ano para todos!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Feliz Año 2009 para todos!

Espero que lo hayan recibido bien y que lo pasen aún mejor.

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## EmilyD

*Happy New Year to all* !!

please forgive my tardiness...

One of these days I will post a detailed Love Letter to Word Reference on my blog, because WR has been a source of so much learning and joy in my life.

Wishing health and creativity to everyone here and all extended families, too...





 _Nomi_


----------

